# Umleitung von Subdomains



## sturmi (12. März 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich Subdomains anlege und die Weiterleitung entweder auf eine externe Adresse oder auf einem Ordner innerhalb meines Webs setze, bekomme ich immer ein Standard-Template angezeigt mit der Meldung: *[FONT=Helvetica, Arial] Diese IP-Adresse wird mehrfach genutzt. Um die gewünschte Website zu erreichen, geben Sie ihre Domain anstelle der IP-Adresse in der Adresszeile des Browsers ein.[/FONT]* *[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Bei Fragen oder Problemen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Server-Administrator.[/FONT]*


[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Was oder wie muss ich machen, damit die Umleitung beim Aufruf einer Subdomain funktioniert? Achso, in der jeweiligen Vhosts_ispconfig.conf wird der Alias und auch die Rewrite-Regel eingetragen.[/FONT]



[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Gruss[/FONT]*[FONT=Helvetica, Arial][/FONT]*


----------



## veriatea (20. Mai 2008)

Interessante Frage. Hat keiner eine Antwort?


----------



## Till (20. Mai 2008)

Da muss ein Fehler bei den manuell angelgten Rewrite Rules vorliegen, oder aber Du versuchst auf die IP und nicht die Domain weiterzuleiten.


----------



## qipcom (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo. Bei meinem Server (opensuse 10.1) habe ich ein ähnliches Problem. Anfangs ging das mit den Subdomains recht gut. Anlegen, ein wenig warten und ging. Jetzt (91 Domains angelegt) dauert es 3 tage oder geht gar nicht. Ich habe auch schon umprobiert (mit und ohne rewrite rules), aber es kommt nur noch "[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]           Diese IP-Adresse wird mehrfach genutzt. Um die gewünschte Website.....". Komisch ist nur, das bei älteren Sudomains, die sonst funktioniert haben, auch dieser Fehler kommt. Bei manchen, die ich letzte Woche angelegt habe, aber nicht. (die gehen!!). Scheint ein DNS Problem zu seien ? Kann wer helfen ?

Ansonsten ist ISPConfig super. Alles läuft sehr gut. Nur das mit den CO-Domains eben nicht.

cu 
[/FONT]


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2008)

Wieviele Websites hast Du denn drauf? bei ca. 200 dauert es auf einem Celeron 2 GHZ. bei moderater Last ca 1 - 2 Minuten mit dem Update.


----------



## qipcom (25. Mai 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Es sind ca. 90 Domains mit nochmal ca. 150 Subdomains.

Am Anfang ging das Zonenupdate auch recht schnell.

Allerdings hat der Serverinhaber (ich bin nur Admin) an den DNS Einstellungen rumgefummellt. Da muss ich erstmal wieder Ordnung rein bringen. 

Außerdem hatte ich als erster und zweiter DNS Server den des Domainregistrars eingetragen. Dazu vielleicht noch ein Tipp ?

cu


----------



## qipcom (27. Mai 2008)

Subdomain die Zweite:

Ich habe das Problem jetzt eingegrenzt. DNS funzt wieder super. Das eigentliche Problem liegt auch nicht am DNS Server (einträge werden automatisch angelegt), sondern an der Vhosts Konfiguration.

ISPConfig schreibt beim anlegen einer Subdomain zwar die neue Konfiguration in die Backupdatei ( Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_27-05-08_07-41-00 ) , aber nicht in die eigentliche confdatei   Vhosts_ispconfig.conf. Erstellungsdatum und Zeit sind identisch, nur der Inhalt nicht. Und dann funktioniert die Auflösung natürlich nicht( geteilte IP-Adresse....).

Kopiere ich den Inhalt der Backupdatei in die confdatei, starte den Apache neu, geht es.

Wo hat denn ISPConfig hier das Problem ? Sollte doch automatisch funzen ?

Bin offen für jede Idee.

CU, Martin


----------



## Till (27. Mai 2008)

ISPConfig erstellt diese Backup-Dateien, wenn ein Fehler in der Konfiguration vorliegt und apache "sagt" dass er mit der Datei nicht starten würde..

Benenne die aktuellste Datei mit angehängtem Datum in Vhosts_ispconfig.conf und rufe dann den Befehl:

httpd -t

auf, um die Fehlermeldung zu erhalten.


----------



## qipcom (27. Mai 2008)

Super. Das hat geholfen. Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen, das die backups alle fehlerhaft sind. Ich habe ja nur immer einen Teil rauskopiert. Nach bereinigen der Fehlerquellen und Anpassung der config.lib.php bezüglich der RewriteRule (zeile 1400: $rewrite_rule .= "\nRewriteRule   ^/(.*)$  ".$domain["domain_weiterleitung"]."/$1  [L]"; ) läuft auch das jetzt super. Echte Subdomains on the fly. Und super schnell (update ca. 5 Sekunden)

danke für die Mühe. Jetzt kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen.

CU  Martin


----------

